# Two Killed in Cruise Ship Berthing Accident



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

CNN reports that two men died in St Kitts on Wednesday during a berthing accident involving Royal Caribbean International’s Independence of the Seas. The men were apparently assisting with mooring lines when they were thrown overboard from their boat as the ship pulled out of port. Eyewitnesses suggest that the cruise ship may have pulled out before the men had enough time to clear the area. The small boat was apparently swamped and capsized. Although wearing life vests, one man’s vest became unfastened as he was thrown into the water. 
The cruise ship’s departure was delayed by four hours as the crew assisted in the search for the men, and the incident is under investigation by the St.Kitts Air and Sea Port Authority. Marex


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday,00:19.re:two killed in cruise ship berthing accident.very sad news.may the victims rest in peace.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

